# Dubia Roach



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

What is the minumum size tank I could use for a very small roach colony?
I would only need enough to feed a couple of cresties 2 times a week.
Should I keep the temperatures lower to stop lost of breeding?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

To feed two reptiles you would probably still need around 50 adult females producing at any one time. So you would need a box to fit those and the accompanying brood. A 0.5m plastic tub with smooth sides would be fine for these.

And yes if you keep them cooler they will breed slower but at the start of your colony you want these guys on top form so you have little dubia's filling up the ranks of the adults when they get old and die.


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

What plastic tubs do you use?
As Im struggling to find one with a sutiable lid.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh tell me about it, i have been across the country looking for tote bins and plastic boxes. The ones I use are the Rubbermaid ones which you can get from certain larger B&Q stores.

They are fab!


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Asda have good one's just now on 2 for a fiver. Or have you tried here - plastic storage boxes underbed boxes shoe boxes pl they have a good range and decent prices


----------



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm using a large exo terra faunarium. I suppose you could also use a really useful box, just make sure to put some holes in it. I use the very tip of a soldering iron, doesn't split the plastic.


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

The asda ones, if I can remember were 27l for the two for £5, I don't think that would be great for a colony. Or would it do, I saw some 45l ones for £6 that had a lid that might do.

Im going to be putting mesh on the lid for ventalation.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> The asda ones, if I can remember were 27l for the two for £5, I don't think that would be great for a colony. Or would it do, I saw some 45l ones for £6 that had a lid that might do.
> 
> Im going to be putting mesh on the lid for ventalation.


Yeah thats the one im using and its fine but i do only have a small colony as thats all i need.As for the ventilation thats what i did just cut a hole in the top an glued on some fly screen. If i knew how to get pics on here i would go take a pic to show you that it ok that way


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys is there even such a thing as a small roach colony? Because if they keep growing and growing you can't really stop them.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Tropical said:


> Hey guys is there even such a thing as a small roach colony? Because if they keep growing and growing you can't really stop them.


One good way of stopping them is to let them play with the reptiles


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

amylls said:


> Yeah thats the one im using and its fine but i do only have a small colony as thats all i need.As for the ventilation thats what i did just cut a hole in the top an glued on some fly screen. If i knew how to get pics on here i would go take a pic to show you that it ok that way


Would you be able to pm me pic?

Also how do you heat the plastic tubs with out them melting?


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

You dont need to heat the plastic tubs if you insulate the sides with cheese..

seriously mate i keep everything in plastic and have never had any melting issues. Rubs should be able to withstand the 32oc required without any problems. Do some more research there is a wealth of information on the net about keeping roach colonies. You need a temp gradiant like most things so they can go cool down if they wish. UTH's are ideal and if you use a plastic box get a smoked/black one they love the dark and will breed more happily because they feel secure. With the temps as it is right now and my room being so hot i have not even needed to use any heat mat they are still breeding prolifically. A small compact box is ideal I use small black media boxes from B&Q. All the roaches pack in tightly within egg crate and half the box is always empty so plenty of room for water/salad/dry food.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> Would you be able to pm me pic?
> 
> Also how do you heat the plastic tubs with out them melting?


Dont know if that would even work in pm.But i do not use any heating with my roaches an they are still well at it!! But as with the plastic tubs they do not melt with heating as i use a bigger type for my quarantine as it is fine.If you want any pics just pm me your email and i will go take some pics to send


----------

